# Proof of insurance



## Johnny999 (5 mo ago)

Could use some help ,
I can't for the life of me figure out how to print or download the insurance form
from the uber box website

Its like they made it so you can't ??


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

You don't print or upload it. You take a picture of it and send it to them in the app.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Yur right, they did. You can’t view your own documents.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

From the website. Look in the top left hand corner. On the setting tab there is a tab for documents...

I think that's how I did it....


----------

